# SC-Gorgeous Male Golden Ret. Mix at Chester County Animal Shelter in SC!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retriever/Lab Mix - Young Male (Chester County Animal Shelter, SC)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-12-16, 12:29AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/1512278622.html

Gorgeous! This wonderful, guy is a Golden Retriever/Lab mix - he is approx. 1.5 - 2yrs. old - a little shy at first, but warms up into a real sweet heart. They say the eyes are the windows into the soul - his eyes will tell you all you need to know! He is big, but gentle and very, very soft - he'd make a wonderful warm companion this holiday season. Please consider him, as time is passing quickly for him. Visit us at the shelter, located at: 2714 Dawson Dr., Chester, SC 29706 Ph#: (803)385-6341 or Barb (803)482-3967 or (803)379-7696 


Location: Chester County Animal Shelter, SC 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1512278622


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e- ailed SC rescues for him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thank you so very much for emailing!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't got any responses yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR got a message, he was rescued or adopted, not sure which, but he is SAFE!


----------

